# Replacing the Steering Wheel on a 1952 8N - Having Some Fun Now!



## James Carroll (May 16, 2020)

Hello, I'm new to the forum so hopefully I'm posting this in the right spot. If not please don't throw tomatoes.

Brought my 8N into the shop to get it running better and decided it would run way better with a new steering wheel - 15min job, no problem. Two hours later and every tool in the shop is dirty, but the steering wheel refuses to go on. So I figured its a union steering wheel and I need to come back after lunch, which I did and its still on break!

Time to pull out the big guns. Looks like the OD of the steering shaft is about .7400 and the ID of the steering wheel is about .7250 give or take a country mile.

Purchased the wheel from an Indian group in NY. Its a great looking wheel, well packaged and a very reasonable price. Should look nice on my wall if I can't get it to work.

Has anyone in the forum run into this" And if so any suggestions?

Thanks in advance - Jim


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There seems to be an awful lot of "close, but no cigar" parts out there on the aftermarket parts sector. One just has to beware that all is not what it seems. Check the product reviews on the outfits website and write your own scathing review!!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

When I did a restore on the NAA, I removed the steering wheel to remove the dash sheet metal. I had to use an industrial locking puller to get the wheell off. After paint, started putting all back together and steering wheel I took ofg would not go back on, WTF. Closer inspectiin showed the mounting shaft was hollow, not solid, and was split, factory, on 2 sides. During removal, the puller had flared the threaded portion of the shaft and it would not go thru the hole in the wheel. I padded a set of vise grip jaws and very slowly worked at reducing the flare. I used the orig nut as a guide. After several hours, the nut finally started on the shaft. Reinstalled wheel and it did go on, but the nut turned tightly all the way. A rethredder die cleaned up the threads and helped pull the piping back together. The 8n is very similar too the NAA in lots of parts, even into the 100 series. Might try there if things go haywire as usual.


----------

